# Chilensis (Sag)



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

This plant seems to attract alot of hair algae. Should I remove affected leaves and if yes I imagine you trim at the base and not inbetween.

thanks for any advice.

P.S. This plant is listed as attaining only a foot in hight, but mine has leaves at least 18 inches tall, possibly a different variety.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can remove effected leaves at the base of the Sag plant. 

If you are having a problem with hair algae then give us your water parameters and setup info and we can help you get your tank in balance.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Trenac,

My tank is a 46 gallon with all S.A. fish. I have 96watt of cf 67k light and currently have plants that include: Sag, Hygrophila, Hygrophila Sunset, Wisteria and alot of Java moss around the substrate.

My readings are Ph 7.0 to 7.2, kh 2, nitrate 0. I'm using a hagen natural co2 system and have just added another canister. So I have two canisters connected with a t-valve going into one diffuser ladder. 

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

You may have a cultivar of regular Chilensis called "Super Sag". It was developed by an aquatic nursery owner in Florida that we've been doing business with for about 8 years now. It normally grows between 18 and 24 inches.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Your probably right opiesilver because some of the leaves have reached the top of my 20inch tall tank and are now flopping over to the front from the back. Is it better to cut those once they've achieved that height.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Your algae problem is probably due to the Nitrate (NO3) reading of zero. Plants need NO3, and also PO4 (phosphate) along with carbon (CO2) and Trace elements (iron, etc). The key is to not run ot of any of these.

It also seems you have some fast growing stem plants in your tank. Sag, and your 3 hygro species all grow pretty fast and need the above nutrient to continue growing. When you limit one of the above, NO3 in this case, the plant growth usually slows and the algae growth increases.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks Matt, what's the most practical way for me to get my no3 reading up. Should I be using dosing liquid fert?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use to _Green Light stump remover_ dose N03, also has potassium in it. I got mine at Lowe's or you can buy potassium nitrate from our sponsor Greg Watson. You also need to be dosing micros, macros & iron, which are the main ferts. You can always add one particular fert if you start having a deficiency.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry HOC, I missed your question. Trena's suggestion are good ones. You can also purchase Spectracide brand stump remover for your KNO3. As noted, it does contain potassium (K) along with the nitrate (NO3).

You can use liquid ferts such as Seachem's Nitrogen but it is much more expensive that way. One lb of KNO3 runs $3-5 (either stump remover or from Greg Watson) and lasts me about a year dosing both a 75g and a 30g. Shipping from Greg could be a concern but if you make one big purchase, the saving including shipping would be way cheaper than using purchsed liquid ferts. Whichever method you use, liquid or dry, try to get individual ingredients versus a comprehensive supplement. That way you can add only what you need.


----------

